# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  لغز اتحـــــدى اذا احد قدر يجيب الحل؟؟؟؟

## معاذ ملحم

لغز اتحـــــدى اذا احد قدر يجيب الحل؟؟؟؟ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

يأكل الحجر
وينام في النهار
ويصحى طول الليل 
ويتوضأ مرتين وتشوفه
مره بحياتك اومرتين
الحل بين السطور
للاذكياء جدا جدا


اتمنــــــــــــــــى من الجميع المشــــــاركة..... 

 :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العنيدة

شو الجواب...يلا احكيييلنا اياه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]اتوقع حرف الياء 

اذا كان الحل من بين السطور[/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Cry2:

----------


## The Gentle Man

[align=center]معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااذ
اعرفت الحل
(((((( بين السطور ))))))[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا ما حد عرف الحل 

شكلكم انتوا مو اذكياء 

يا حرام 

لحد الان ما فيه واحد ذكي بقدر يحل اللغز.........؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

طيب لو حكينا الحل بس مش من بين الشطور مثل ما بتحكي


الجواب:مذنب هال


يأكل الحجر:يعني لحظة تصادمه في اي كتلة صخرية في الفضاء راح يكسرها
ينام في النهار:يعني ما ببين في النهر (لا يمكن رؤيته)
يصحى طول االليل:يعني يمكننا رؤيته في الليل
يتوضاً مرتين:هاي مش ملاقيلها تفسير
تشوفه مرة بحياتك أو مرتين:مذنب هال يظهر على سماء الأرض كل سبعين عام و هيك الأ،سان ما بشوفه الا مرة بحياته أو مرتين


غير هيك فأنا مش قادر أفكر زياده :Db465236ff:

----------


## coconut

يأكل ............في النهار

وينام ..........طول الليل 

ويصحى .........مرتين وتشوفه

ويتوضأ ..........مره بحياتك اومرتين

الحل بين السطور..............الحجر


 :Db465236ff: >>> مجرد محاولة 

للاذكياء جدا جدا

معاذ هو انت اللي عملت لحادثة 

لإذا كان هكذا الله يعينك 

و يحنن قلوب أولياء  المصدومة عليك تجاوزا و منهم 


خاصة و احنا بشهر رمضان 


أما إذا ما عملوها  فربنا يعينك >>> عليك و على التأمين

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> يأكل ............في النهار
> 
> وينام ..........طول الليل 
> 
> ويصحى .........مرتين وتشوفه
> 
> ويتوضأ ..........مره بحياتك اومرتين
> 
> الحل بين السطور..............الحجر
> ...


لا مش انا اللي عملت الحادث 

اللي عمل الحادث بيقربلي كثييييييييييير 

وعلى فكرة اللغز اله حل 

ولغايه الان ما حد عرف الحل

----------


## coconut

الحمد لله معاذ انك انت اللي مش عامل الحادث 

وان شاء الله ربنا يفك ضيقة قريبك آمين

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا صديقي 

والله يعطيك العافيه يا حبيبي 

تسلم على سؤالك عني 

ان دل على شيء فهو يدل على الاخوه القويه اللي بينا

----------


## mylife079

اكيد رح يكون الحل :

الانسان او الليل

----------


## زهره التوليب

معاذ ما تجاوب وتخلصنا :Mad:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]اخر جواب

حرف اللام[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا ما رح احل اللغز 

لانه لغز فبدي اشوف مين الذكي واللي رح يحله 

والله انه لغز سخيف وسهل 

بس بدها الشغله تشغيل مخ 

 :SnipeR (79):  :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (79):

----------


## الاء

ما عرفت 


شو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## anas_shbeeb

[align=center][/align]الحل هو
الكعبه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> [align=center][/align]الحل هو
> الكعبه



والله واخيرا واحد عرف الحل 

الف مبروك

----------


## anas_shbeeb

[align=center][/align]الله يبارك فيك حلوة الفكرة و ياريت تعيدها

----------


## الاء

مشكووورر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> [align=center][/align]الله يبارك فيك حلوة الفكرة و ياريت تعيدها



[motr1][glow1=FF0033][align=center]ولا يهمك انا رح بأقرب فرصه انزل كمان لغز [/align][/glow1][/motr1]

----------


## زهره التوليب

> والله واخيرا واحد عرف الحل 
> 
> الف مبروك


ممكن تفسر يامعاذ؟؟؟؟؟ انا مش مقتنع بالجواب....كيف يعني بشوفه مره بحياتي او مرتين...بجوز احج 10 مرات شو المانع؟وبعدين طول النهار امي حاطه على صلوات التراويح في التلفيزيون...من 10 ايام بس صرت شايفتها 20 مره
وبعدين كيف بتنام بالنهار؟؟؟وكيف بياكل حجر؟
اعذرني ...وتقبل مروري :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جسر الحياة

> ممكن تفسر يامعاذ؟؟؟؟؟ انا مش مقتنع بالجواب....كيف يعني بشوفه مره بحياتي او مرتين...بجوز احج 10 مرات شو المانع؟وبعدين طول النهار امي حاطه على صلوات التراويح في التلفيزيون...من 10 ايام بس صرت شايفتها 20 مره
> وبعدين كيف بتنام بالنهار؟؟؟وكيف بياكل حجر؟
> اعذرني ...وتقبل مروري



*أنا لأول مره سأكون مع زهرة التوليب وأطلب تفسيرا لحل اللغز !!؟؟؟*  :Eh S(2): 


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

وهاي الجواب للغز : 

الجواب الاول الكعبه المشرفه :

يأكل الحجر >>>بداخلها الحجر الأسود
وينام في النهار ويصحى طول الليل >>>في حر النهار يخف الطواف فتبدوا كأنها نائمة, وفي الليل تعود وتمتلئ بالمصلين والطائفين,
ويتوضأ مرتين >> لما تغسل مرتين!
وتشوفه مره بحياتك اومرتين>>يقصدها المسلمون مرة أو مرتين للحج و العمرة 
الحل بين السطور>> واسم " الحرم" حروفه موزعة بين سطور اللغز

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> وهاي الجواب للغز : 
> 
> الجواب الاول الكعبه المشرفه :
> 
> يأكل الحجر >>>بداخلها الحجر الأسود
> وينام في النهار ويصحى طول الليل >>>في حر النهار يخف الطواف فتبدوا كأنها نائمة, وفي الليل تعود وتمتلئ بالمصلين والطائفين,
> ويتوضأ مرتين >> لما تغسل مرتين!
> وتشوفه مره بحياتك اومرتين>>يقصدها المسلمون مرة أو مرتين للحج و العمرة 
> الحل بين السطور>> واسم " الحرم" حروفه موزعة بين سطور اللغز


كيف حالك...؟
لغزك مافي ذكاء يا حلو...
فيه تحزييير..عشان حاول مرة تانية :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا مهدي 

طيب انتا ايش ما حليت اللغز يا شاطر 

هههههههه

----------


## محمد العمري

الحل يا معاذ هو الحج[align=center][/align]
و اذا كان الحل صحيح اعرف اني ما فكرت اكتر من 35 ثانيه[align=center][/align]
اعطيني الرد صح او خطا[align=center][/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا سيدي الجواب انعرف من زماااااااااان 

يعني انتا اجيت متأخر 

خيرها بغيرها

----------

